# Theo's Maverick Thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I decided to make this because Dragnsmke1 doesnt really use his anymore and it's been about a month since he last posted in it despite coming online regularly. If any of you don't want me to do this just tell me. This will mostly be about the Mavericks but will include a few other random things.


I just got NBA Live 2005 today, went straight to Dallas and noticed we didn't have Benga, he was a FA. He also only has a 65 block rating  Josh is a SG and Quis is a SF? That was odd, Finley, Stackhouse and Howard were elgibile for Dunk Contest.

I simmed the first month and came out with an 11-5 record.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woah, look at what I found out about Josh Howard



> When Howard was three years old his legs had grown crooked. So he had to have them "broken" by doctors and reset. He had to wear casts on both legs for quite a while. This led to him working very hard to improve his leg strength--which can be seen by his outstanding leaping ability. His great work ethic today could be a result of having to overcome this.


Scary, that's great that he over came this and is now an exceptional athlete. 

Draft Profile 

They gave him a good comparison, James Posey.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to *DHarris34Phan*, (hopefully) looks like a regular to this board which is good.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

for sure....i come to this site daily.....but about NBA Live 2005, the Timberwolves are waaaay underrated at an 82....i dont believe that....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I just rented it for today, damn video store didnt have San Andreas! 

I might be getting a Dirk Jersey for Christmas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121067&forumid=18

Should be stickied


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Changing my signature to my favourite posters


Favourite Posters  

*droppinknowledge - DHarris34Phan - JazzMan - #21 - mavsman - RunToFreeForFly - Nevus - Johnny Mac *

Who's on next?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dirk jerseys are sweet


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought of a good backup for Dirk, Marcus Fizer

It would be great if we got him here, I think. Give him minutes at PF not SF (like the Bulls did) and he can bring some defense off the bench along with some boards.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

OT: Anyone need a GMail invite? PM me if you want one.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I always liked Fizer....but isnt he only like 6 7?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> I always liked Fizer....but isnt he only like 6 7?


NBA.com lists him as 6-8 240 which could be ok for like 10 minutes a game. Height is not everything, Charles Barkley was only 6'6


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

true.....

I was wondering, do you think that we should trade Shawn Bradley? If so, do you think he is worth anything?

I'm not a big fan of Bradley....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> true.....
> 
> I was wondering, do you think that we should trade Shawn Bradley? If so, do you think he is worth anything?
> ...












I doubt we could get anything for him


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> I always liked Fizer....but isnt he only like 6 7?


He's a great rebounder. This year he has a 30-20 game against Orlando.

Look at his season stats: 7.8 points, 4.4 rebounds in only 16 minutes.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

Breaking down the Mavericks roster

12:49 AM CDT on Sunday, October 31, 2004


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News




SHOOTING GUARD


Marquis Daniels 
No. 6, 6-6, 200, second season, Auburn 

Signed through: 2009-10 ($4.9 million this season) 

The history: Not being drafted turned out to be a great thing. He parlayed a strong finish into a big contract. Averaged 20.7 points, 6.2 rebounds, 4.9 assists and 2.09 steals in final 11 games. 

The future: A nasty ankle sprain cost him a large portion of training camp. Even so, Mavs need him to become a reliable big guard who can handle the basketball. He's a big piece of the future. 

It's a good year if: Can show his diverse talents for full season. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .494 .769 8.5 2.6 2.1 
Career .494 .769 8.5 2.6 2.1 



Jerry Stackhouse 
No. 42, 6-6, 218, 10th season, North Carolina 

Signed through: 2006-07 ($7.4 million this season) 

The history: Was a big-time scorer earlier in his career and is one of the best in the game at getting to the free throw line. His image took a hit in Washington the last two seasons. 

The future: He's going to get substantial playing time as the sixth man. How he embraces that job will determine whether he fits into the Mavs' long-term plans. 

It's a good year if: He stays healthy enough to slash to the basket without fear. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .399 .806 13.9 3.6 4.0 
Career .409 .813 20.9 3.7 4.1 



Tariq Abdul-Wahad 
No. 9, 6-6, 235, seventh season, San Jose State 

Signed through: 2006-07 ($6.75 million this season) 

The history: Knee problems have basically ended his NBA career. The Mavericks were in the process of trying to buy out the remainder of his contract. 

The future: He's not going to be on the team this season. The worst-case scenario is the Mavericks waive him and he stays on the salary cap. 

It's a good year if: He agrees to a buyout and goes back to France to try to play. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 DNP 
Career .417 .703 7.8 3.3 1.1 




POINT GUARD



Dan Dickau 
No. 21, 6-0, 190, third season, Gonzaga 

Signed through: This season ($893,000 this season) 

The history: Was a trendy name coming out of college, when he was the 28th pick. He's had a virtually stagnant career since, although he can shoot the ball. 

The future: Unclear. He's got some skills that Don Nelson likes, but he's also the third man in what figures to be a two-guard rotation. He may or may not make the final roster. 

It's a good year if: He earns some playing time, whether it's here or elsewhere. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .378 .786 2.2 0.6 0.9 
Career .399 .800 3.0 0.7 1.3 



Devin Harris 
No. 34, 6-3, 185, rookie, Wisconsin 

Signed through: 2007-08 ($2.74 million this season) 

The history: As the No. 5 pick in the draft, there is a certain amount of pressure on him. He was a good defender and dangerous scorer in college. 

The future: He must stake his claim as the point guard for many years to come, and the sooner the better. Quickness and size are not a concern, but defending and protecting the ball are essential. 

It's a good year if: He gets fans thinking about the future at the point, not the past. 



Jason Terry 
No. 31, 6-2, 180, sixth season, Arizona 

Signed through: 2005-06 ($7.5 million this season) 

The history: Has never been in a playoff game. His shooting ability has never been questioned. His leadership and decision-making? Those are bigger questions. 

The future: The Mavs are betting on him easing the transition from Steve Nash to Devin Harris. His playmaking will be under the microscope. 

It's a good year if: His assist-to-turnover ratio is greater than 2.5-to-1. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .417 .827 16.8 4.1 5.4 
Career .427 .845 16.2 3.3 5.5 




CENTER



Calvin Booth 
No. 52, 6-11, 231, sixth season, Penn State 

Signed through: 2006-07 ($5.9 million this season) 

The history: Had the healthiest season of his career in 2003-04 and was fifth in the NBA in blocks per 48 minutes (4.02). He averaged 1.2 offensive rebounds per game. 

The future: The backup center job is his, and he might also see time at power forward behind Dirk Nowitzki. Shot-blocking will be his priority. 

It's a good year if: He stays aggressive and doesn't fall in love with the 15-footer. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .466 .798 4.9 3.9 0.4 
Career .454 .759 4.6 3.6 0.5 



Shawn Bradley 
No. 44, 7-6, 280, 12th season, Brigham Young 

Signed through: 2007-08 ($4 million this season) 

The history: When the words "small ball" get thrown around, Bradley fades away. Had a functional half-season two years ago. 

The future: He's been relegated to third team but remains one of owner Mark Cuban's favorites and a player who can alter a game because of his size. A good safety valve. 

It's a good year if: He has more blocks than fouls, which he hasn't done in five years. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .473 .837 3.3 2.6 0.3 
Career .457 .717 8.7 6.7 0.7 



Erick Dampier 
No. 25, 6-11, 265, ninth season, Mississippi State 

Signed through: 2010-11 ($7.7 million this season) 

The history: Had a string of lukewarm seasons before breaking out in his contract year. His numbers were fabulous (12.3 ppg., 12 rpg.), which is why he was a hot free agent. 

The future: He has to be the Mavericks' leading rebounder and shot-blocker. If not, this season's experiment has no chance of working. 

It's a good year if: He dominates the paint against virtually every center in the West. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .535 .654 12.3 12.0 0.8 
Career .450 .640 8.9 7.2 1.0 



D.J.Mbenga 
No. 28, 7-0, 245, rookie, Congo 

Signed through: 2005-06 ($1.6 million this season) 

The history: Lived the last few years in Belgium and has only played basketball for four years. But he's got such a bright future that he was given a two-year guaranteed contract. 

The future: Watch, learn, do. That's what Mavs want from him. Great physical presence. Could have long career if he learns the nuances of the game. Has big-time shot-blocking potential. 

It's a good year if: He improves his free throws and doesn't bite on every pump fake. 


Pavel Podkolzin 
No. 24, 7-5, 260, rookie, Russia 

Signed through: 2007-08 ($1.06 million this season) 

The history: He averaged 2.6 points and 2.3 rebounds in the Italian League last season. Was the 21st overall pick by Utah, then traded to the Mavs. 

The future: A season on the injured list is virtually assured as he needs surgery on a pituitary problem. Mavs hope he gains seasoning in practice. His size makes his future bright. 

It's a good year if: He works on his hands and footwork. 



POWER FORWARD



Alan Henderson 
No. 50, 6-9, 240, 10th season, Indiana 

Signed through: This season ($8.27 million) 

The history: Injury-prone throughout his career, back trouble limited him to six games last season. He's been pain-free in training camp. When healthy, he's always been solid. 

The future: As long as he can stay upright, he'll be a nice backup for Dirk Nowitzki. Has a nice mid-range jumper. A good player who isn't flashy and doesn't make a lot of mistakes. 

It's a good year if: He plays more games than he misses. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .476 .667 4.0 3.5 0.3 
Career .461 .641 9.4 5.5 0.7 


Dirk Nowitzki 
No. 41, 7-0, 245, seventh season, Germany 

Signed through: 2007-08 ($12.58 million this season) 

The history: He's become one of the top 10 players in the NBA, even with slight slippage last season. Most disturbing drop-off was 34.1 percent shooting on 3-pointers. 

The future: He has a true center working next to him for the first time. He'll have to adjust to playing without Steve Nash but is primed for a big season. 

It's a good year if: His long-range touch returns and his scoring picks back up. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .462 .877 21.8 8.7 2.7 
Career .464 .852 20.4 8.3 2.4 




SMALL FORWARD



Michael Finley 
No. 4, 6-7, 225, 10th season, Wisconsin 

Signed through: 2007-08 ($14.6 million this season) 

The history: One of the most consistent players in franchise history, he's averaged at least 18 points every season with the Mavs, although last season was his low-water mark at 18.6. 

The future: After showing signs of wearing down the last two seasons, his minutes will be cut considerably. That said, he still needs to score and rebound. 

It's a good year if: He repeats his career-best 3-point shooting of last season (.405). 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .443 .850 18.6 4.5 2.9 
Career .451 .806 19.3 5.2 3.8 



Josh Howard 
No. 5, 6-7, 210, second season, Wake Forest 

Signed through: 2006-07 ($864,000 this season) 

The history: Hard work, particularly on the defensive end, turned last season's No. 29 pick into a valuable rotation player. He was an opportunistic scorer and a good rebounder for his size. 

The future: Long arms make him a pest on defense. He's worked hard on his outside shot, which now is decent. He's quick enough to get to the basket, but his main focus has to be defense. 

It's a good year if: His hamstrings cooperate and opponents dread his defense. 


FG% FT% PPG RPG APG 
'03-04 .430 .703 8.6 5.5 1.4 
Career .430 .703 8.6 5.5 1.4


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*More than Rent-A-Player* 

Playing on a subpar roster in Atlanta, Antoine Walker might be on his way for a season in which he averages 20 points and nearly 10 rebounds per game. If Walker brings the kind of leadership the Hawks are hoping for, he could be hard for the Hawks to part with. 

General manager Billy Knight has called Walker the kind of player he would like to have going forward, but it won't be easy. 

Walker makes $14.625 million this season in the final year of his contract and would almost certainly have to take a pay cut to remain. It is highly unlikely that any other club would give him a contract worth as much as the Boston Celtics did several years ago. 

One alternative would be to deal Walker during the season or after, possibly in a sign-and-trade deal. There is now a strong chance that both the Hawks and Walker would want to continue their relationship.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Danny Fortson is sueing Peter Vescey for calling him a thug


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Dallas Mavericks announced today that they have waived Derek Hood, Jason Sasser and Felipe Lopez. The Mavericks had signed all three players during training camp.

A former University of Arkansas standout, Hood played in six games, starting two, for the Mavericks before missing the final two preseason games with a strained right groin. Hood averaged 5.0 ppg and 3.5 rpg in 16.8 minutes per game.

Sasser, a local product from Denton, Texas, played in five games for the Mavericks and started one. He averaged 9.0 ppg and 3.2 rpg in 23.2 minutes per contest. He scored a preseason-high 14 points against New York on 10/24/04.

Lopez, a former first round pick (24th overall) of the San Antonio Spurs, played in the final two preseason games for Dallas. Lopez averaged 3.0 ppg and 1.5 rpg in 9.5 minutes per game.

With the transactions, the Mavericks roster now stands at 15 players























*Derek Hood/Felipe Lopez/Jason Sasser*

I was kind of hoping that we kept Sasser


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Just finished my bbb.net GM draft roster.

C: Lorenzen Wright/Chris Kaman
PF: Stromile Swift/Marcus Fizer/Brandon Hunter
SF: *Josh Howard/Raja Bell*
SG: Tracy McGrady/*Lucious Harris*
PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks/*Avery Johnson*

Hopefully, I can switch AJ with someone else

I bolded all the past/present Mavs players


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs: 106
Kings: 99

Dirk: 29 Points
Dampier: 13 Rebounds
Harris: 8 assists


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dissapointed that DJ didnt get too play

My predictions were awfully good though


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Did you see that crossover by Harris on Jackson tonight? 

Dirk had 33. Johnson is a full time coach now.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Mavs: 106
> Kings: 99
> 
> ...


Wow, if Damp grabbed some more boards you would have been dead on.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, look at this little tidbit I found



> In two games, Terry and rookie Devin Harris have logged all the time at the point and combined for 37 points, 15 assists and two turnovers


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We need to give DJ some time


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Look at RJ statline tonight

26 points, 21 rebounds, 9 assists, 11 turnovers, 3 steals and 1 block  

Alonzo with 6 blocked shots


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, just wow


The Chicago/NJN game thread has 626 replies

The Dallas/NO game thread has about 15


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, just wow


The Chicago/NJN game thread has 626 replies

The Dallas/NO game thread has about 15

That saddens me


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry to do this DHarris, but could you post your comments in another thread (not the POG), sorry.

Skip, could you delete his post?

I just don't want it getting too crowded, but all comments are welcome

I had a very hard time distinguishing between Damp and Dirk for MVP


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah dude its all good


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the board phOenIxmAvs, hopefully you'll stay but welcome to the board.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Why didn't he play like that here?

Danny Fortson with 15/13 in 31 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stylish, like my new name


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That's a cool name... It caught me by surprise


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I had a random dream last. Skiptomylou came to watch me play basketball and started verbally abusing the ref. Then Minstrel told him that he lost his moderating abilities because he was bullying the ref


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm glad we have AJ to help Dev, AJ will turn Dev into a great player


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

5 stars to any who finds a photo/video of the Dev dunk over Buford (I think)

Oh, and could you not post the POG in the other thread, post it in here


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> 5 stars to any who finds a photo/video of the Dev dunk over Buford (I think)
> 
> Oh, and could you not post the POG in the other thread, post it in here


gimme my five stars. LOL

http://www.nba.com/video/

under dunk of the night.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> gimme my five stars. LOL
> ...


Already have


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

The Mavs are going to win the Southwest.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> The Mavs are going to win the Southwest.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there.


Thats what the threads for :greatjob:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> The Mavs are going to win the Southwest.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there.


It's between the Mavs and the Spurs. I think one of these teams will win the championship this season too.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Is it me or every time Dallas plays a game, our posters seem to get into arguments


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow! I just saw that play of Dev over Buford. Posterization to the extreme


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> Is it me or every time Dallas plays a game, our posters seem to get into arguments


IT'S PROLLY because people refuse to give anyone on the mavs PROPS FOR anything. And when they win they just blindly assume dumb **** like the mavs had to outscore their opponent to win. well that's the point of the game but the mavs "D" is playing well which let's me know these guys haven't seen any games or don't even have the intelligence to look at the boxscore. The wolves are playing like crap and no one wanna talk about it. Just the "Monster numbers" gay g is putting up while his team struggles. it's hilarious to me but that's how it's always been over here


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> Just the "Monster numbers" gay g is putting up while his team struggles.


gay g huh? real mature.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

**** the Dallas game, full stadium riot in Detroit.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Live Stats for the Min-NOH game has a mistake, it erroneously has Pavel Podkolzin for the Hornets


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Did you know that Nowitzki really means Diggler


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DALLAS - Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki could be back in action by the end of this week after an MRI revealed he suffered a mild sprain of his left ankle during Sunday's game at Denver.

The Mavs' medical staff officially listed the timetable for Nowitzki's return as seven to 10 days. But the seven-year veteran doesn't plan on sitting out that long.

"Usually, I'm a quick healer," Nowitzki said after sitting out Monday's 83-82 loss to Minnesota. "[Sunday] I was on crutches, and [Monday] I'm already walking around without a limp."

Nowitzki has ruled himself out for Wednesday's game in San Antonio, but has targeted Friday's home game against Portland as the day he expects to return. If not, he's almost sure to be back in time for Saturday's contest in Memphis.

"We'll see how the next couple of days go," Nowitzki said. "I've got to run on the court and see how it feels and see how it responds.

"With those kind of injuries, I know how to deal with it. It's something that I have on a regular basis, and I know when I can play and when I can compete on the highest level there is."

In a season marred by injuries, Nowitzki is the fifth Maverick to be sidelined with an ankle injury -- Michael Finley, Jason Terry, Marquis Daniels and Dan Dickau are the others. While the Mavs are stacked at other positions, they're not as deep at power forward, where Nowitzki makes his living.

"I think I have ample support at every position except Dirk's," coach Don Nelson said. "He's such a special player that he's the one guy we can't lose. [But] he recovers amazingly."

With Finley and Nowitzki sidelined, the Mavs are without their top two scorers from last season.

"To have our two leading scorers out will be a challenge," Nelson said. "We have to rely on the other guys to step up and find a way to win."

Nelson hopes to have Finley back in the lineup sometime next week. For now, Nelson said: "He sure looks good in a suit."

Briefly

• Minnesota point guard Sam Cassell is a big fan of Mavs rookie point guard Devin Harris. Cassell said when he was in Minneapolis, he watched Harris blossom at the University of Wisconsin, where he was named Big 10 Player of the Year last season.

• Don Nelson said forward Jerry Stackhouse apologized to him after he missed 12 of 17 shots during Sunday's 110-82 loss at Denver.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> Live Stats for the Min-NOH game has a mistake, it erroneously has Pavel Podkolzin for the Hornets


Go Pavel 

Pavel scored 9 points of 3 3pters against Minny the other day, except it was for NOH


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Roland Ratings*

According to 82games.com Devin Harris is a liability on the court. He ranks among the worst 15 players in the league according to the roland ratings. 

*Roland Ratings* _The on court +/- number repesents the team's net points with the player on the floor per 48 minutes, while the off court number is the team's net with the player off the floor per 48 minutes. The Roland Rating is the difference between the two, with a positive number indicating the team has played better with the player than without._ 

In other news Dirk is 7th in the league with a +22 rating


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DALLAS (AP) -- Mavericks coach Don Nelson will step aside for Tuesday night's game against San Antonio and let his top assistant Avery Johnson run the team. 

Nelson will still be on the bench against the Spurs, but will leave it to Johnson to make decisions. 

``I'll give him my opinion and he'll have to make the call,'' Nelson said. ``Just like when he gives me his opinion, I reject some of them, he can reject mine.'' 


Nelson would like Johnson to be his eventual successor, and plans to let him coach five or six games this season. Nelson is in his eighth season in Dallas, and is signed through next season. 

Nelson chose San Antonio as the first test because Johnson is familiar with the Spurs and coach Gregg Popovich. While playing in San Antonio, Johnson hit the title-clinching jumper in the 1999 NBA Finals. 

Johnson ended a 16-year playing career when he retired during the preseason. He returned to Dallas this summer, initially signing as a player-coach.
-----------------------------

Interesting, good idea by Nellie to let him coach the San Antonio game

Link


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

^^
AJ will do a good job


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> ^^
> AJ will do a good job


He needs to do better next time, dissapointing game for Dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas trades: PF Alan Henderson (3.5 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.0 minutes) 
SG Jerry Stackhouse (14.1 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.3 apg in 30.3 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Antonio Davis (5.4 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.9 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (7.3 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -4.9 ppg, +4.2 rpg, and -1.2 apg. 

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis (5.4 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.9 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (7.3 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.4 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PF Alan Henderson (3.5 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.0 minutes) 
SG Jerry Stackhouse (14.1 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.3 apg in 30.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.9 ppg, -4.2 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> Dallas trades: PF Alan Henderson (3.5 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.0 minutes)
> SG Jerry Stackhouse (14.1 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.3 apg in 30.3 minutes)
> Dallas receives: PF Antonio Davis (5.4 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.9 apg in 21.4 minutes)
> ...


I might make this trade because I think Stackhouse is not helping this team. However, I think we would have to make other trades after that one. Because Chandler is really a Center and we have 4 of them already. A.D could do the job that Henderson is doing.

We would probably have to move one of the big guys Bradley(?) for a sharp shooter. We need someone that can knock down a shot.

We would be very big with a front line of:

SF Nowitzki
PF Chandler
C Dampier

But could we defend quicker small forwards with that lineup?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I might make this trade because I think Stackhouse is not helping this team. However, I think we would have to make other trades after that one. Because Chandler is really a Center and we have 4 of them already. A.D could do the job that Henderson is doing.
> ...


I don't think we'd do that lineup, Dirk is our PF and theres no way around that. Bring Tyson in for backup and to take Booths, Bradleys, etc etc he'll take their minutes. Then we should try to package Booth with some (for Riche Frahm?)*. TC could get about 28 minutes a game, backup up Dirk and Damp and will help defense, alot.

But, at the end of the year we wouldn't have his Bird Rights, so don't you think he might bolt to a team that can pay him.

The other good thing about the trade, is that it will open up 30 minutes which will be shared around to Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels and Michael Finley who all help the team rather than just go one on one to get his points up.

*If this trade were to go down, we'd need to move either Booth or Bradley, or both. Which team would take them? Booth for Fortson  Calvin Booth for Casey Jacobsen + fillers.

OT: When trading for a player who's going to become a FA soon, is there anyway of getting his Bird Rights so you can resign him


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

name change! again


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Found a new up and coming sports forum 

and theres an OK Mavs forum


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I had a random dream last. Skiptomylou came to watch me play basketball and started verbally abusing the ref. Then Minstrel told him that he lost his moderating abilities because he was bullying the ref


Man, I have some messed up dreams. The other day I dreamt that Wilt Chamberlain was a 70 year old hobo who jumped into our car and was a crazy mofo, I had to keep him calm by speaking about bsaketball like he was a baby "You like basketball, oh yes you do" and we had to drive to our aunts place to find out what to do to get rid of Wilt


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

OMG! Praise the lord. I'm watching the Mavs against the Bulls

I love it


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Finley has hit a 3 in 16 consecutive games


----------

